# Ivy for crested gecko vivarium



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

I’m reading conflicting posts, some say they use it and it’s fine, others say it can be toxic? What would you say about it? If it’s not safe I’ll stick with pothos.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

As far as I am aware Ivy can be toxic.


----------



## Tortoise Man (Nov 29, 2010)

Your bog standard English Ivy is toxic when ingested, so it is best to stay clear. However there has been some suggestions that dust from the ivy can causing respiratory issues and eye irritation. So I would suggest stay clear.

What use are you looking for it? If you are looking for a large plant to cover an area maybe look at pothos? If not I'll try and think of some other suggestions.

Cheers,
TM


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Creeping ficus?? Looks very similar to ivory.


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Just something to creep along background, I have some ficus Montana coming but know this is slow growing, I also have some pothos, most of my plants are for bottom of the viv so need some creepers/vines for up top! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

Ficus pumila is a good plant for "creeping" around a vivarium. There are two varieties available, one plain green and a varigated form.


----------



## Tortoise Man (Nov 29, 2010)

Maybe look at dwarf wandering jew? Hardy plant, yet to kill mine! Easy to propagate and grows fairly quickly. Easy to bush out etc... The only thing I say with it is to make sure it gets good light conditions or else it'll go leggy.


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

I’ll look at that Thankyou Diplo, 
And I do have some wandering Jew in another vivarium. Yes I can see that with mine when I first had it and my lights weren’t good enough at first, the viv I’m currently doing will have 2 jungle dawn lights so I think the plants will be alright in there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortoise Man (Nov 29, 2010)

elishacoombes9 said:


> I’ll look at that Thankyou Diplo,
> And I do have some wandering Jew in another vivarium. Yes I can see that with mine when I first had it and my lights weren’t good enough at first, the viv I’m currently doing will have 2 jungle dawn lights so I think the plants will be alright in there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you don't mind waiting for the plant to grow out, you can take cutting from your wandering jew and transplant it. I have never had one not root in my attempts. Yeah by the sounds of it that will be fine. The only ones that went leggy with me were my cuttings that I forgot to move into direct sunlight...oops...


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

I may do that then! May steal some from partners frog vivs too! Haha. 
Oh no! I did that not long ago. Forgot about the cutting and left on the viv rather than in haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Spider plants are nice and can grow quite prolifically. If you get baby plants from them they are easy to grow on too. Pop the baby plant in some water and within days it should grown some roots and then you can pot up until big enough to put in the viv.


----------



## Tortoise Man (Nov 29, 2010)

elishacoombes9 said:


> I may do that then! May steal some from partners frog vivs too! Haha.
> Oh no! I did that not long ago. Forgot about the cutting and left on the viv rather than in haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you follow general advice on taking cuttings they will do fine, I currently have 10 set aside for my new viv! And spider plants also work well, got one large plant ready for the viv...taking over the other plants...


----------

